# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Institucionet Shkollore - Qendra Kriminale

## ILMGAP

INSTITUCIONET SHKOLLORE - QENDRA KRIMINALE


*Shkolla apo . . . ?*

Kjo është një pyetje e cila i parashtrohet cilësdo grupmoshë.Thjesht duhet të dijmë ne (si prind) dhe ata (si nxënës) se çfarë ndodh realisht në këto shkolla.A janë në të vërtetë shkolla apo janë vende ku mund të zhvillosh tregtinë kriminale në mënyrë të hapur dhe publike.Në këto shkolla a po shkohet për shkollim,arsimim dhe për të zgjeruar njohuritë apo për ndonjë gjë tjetër.Këta nxënës në këto shkolla shkojnë me një qëllim dhe me një vizion krejtësisht ndryshe.

*Qëllimi i Nxënësve në Shkolla*

Këta fëmijë në shkolla shkojnë me një qëllim dhe vizion ndryshe nga ai i cili është i paraparë.Këta fëmijë (nxënës) në këto shkolla shkojnë thjesht për të shkaktuar probleme në brendësi të shkollave dhe për të përqarë fëmijët të tjerë.Ky qëllim nuk është në dobi të nxënësve të tjerë por fatkeqësisht këta fëmijë që bëjnë probleme etj. gëzojnë miqësinë më të madhe në shkolla.

*Si Ndodh ?*

Si ndodh që në shkolla të konsumohet duhani,droga si ndodh që në shkolla të mbahen armë të ftohta dhe ato më të rrezikshme si ndodh që në shkolla të vie policia për çdo ditë si ndodhë që në shkolla të rrihet mësimdhënësi si ndodh që në shkolla të fyhet mësimdhënësi si ndodh që në shkolla të korruptohet mësimdhënësi.

*Arsyet Pse Këta Fëmijë Gëzojnë Negativitet*

Cilat mund të jenë arsyet që këta fëmijë shkaktojnë kaq shumë probleme në shkolla në vend që të mësojnë dhe të ndërtojnë një të ardhme qysh në fëmijëri,vegjëli.
Njëra ndër të shumtat arsye(opsione) mund të jetë se ata(fëmijët) vijnë nga mjedise relativisht të papërmirësuar nga të tjerët fatkeqësisht shumica e fëmijëve vijnë nga këto mjedise.
Njëra ndër arsyet të shumta mund të jenë familjet e tyre p.sh varfëria dhe pamundësia për të blerë gjërat(elementet) e nevojshme shkollore ose mund të jetë që familja nuk iu kushton vëmendje të mjaftueshme fëmijëve etj.
Njëra ndër arsyet e shumta mund të jetë presioni që fëmijëve iu kanoset . P.sh një fëmijë i cili dëshiron të mësojë dhe të zgjerojë njohuritë e tij nënqmohet,nënvlerësohet dhe diskriminohet nga fëmijët e tjerë ndërsa ky fëmijë i cili dëshironte të mësonte nuk kishte zgjidhje tjetër veqse të bëhet si fëmijët të tjerë.

*Në Çfarë Janë Shëndrruar Shkollat*

Kjo pyetje duhet të ketë përgjigje dhe përgjigj-ja është janë shëndrruar në qendra kriminale.Pse në qendra kriminale . . . Sepse në këto shkolla konsumohet duhani (d.m.th që fëmijët konsumojnë duhan qysh në fëmijëri,të mitur) , sepse në këto shkolla konsumohet droga (d.m.th që fëmijët konsumojnë drogë) , sepse në këto shkolla fëmijët mbajnë armë , sepse në këto shkolla nuk bëhet mësimë , sepse në këto shkolla karriget janë të zbrazëta , sepse në këto shkolla mbizotrron ligësia .
Këto shkolla po vdesin.

*Për Çfarë Shfrytëzohen Shkollat*

Tanimë shkollat shfrytëzohen për tu bërë kriminela dhe (fjalor i pistë) prostituta.Kriminel për ata që konsumojnë lëndët narkotike,mbajnë armë,grinden etj. dhe prostituta për ato vajza që e bëjnë vetëm një orë (Ed.Fizike ndoshta) dhe orët të tjera i kalojnë me djem në apo jasht shkollës.
Do ua garantoj unë personalisht që 90% të nxënësave në shkolla të mesme dhe ato fillore kanë të dashur/a.Pra shkollat janë institucionet dhe vendet më të mira ku mund të gjesh fatin e jetës dhe jo kafenet,internetet,diskotekat etj.

*Qeveria Problemi dhe Komunat*

Pse them se qeveria është problemi dhe komunat . . . sepse . . . qeveria është ajo e cila nuk mendon për këta fëmijë , sepse qeveria është ajo e cila i la prapa këta fëmijë dhe iu tha ju jeni ardhmëria e vendit , shtetit tonë por si mund të jenë ardhmëri kur ata vendosin të punojnë negativisht., sepse qeveria është ajo e cila ndërton shkolla por nuk ndërton fëmijë.
Nuk duhet të përqëndrohet komuna dhe qeveria tek ndërtimi i shkollave por tek ndërtimi i nxënësve.

*A Mund Të Përmirësohet Kjo Gjendje*

Unë mendoj se kjo gjendje të përmirësohet është problemi më i vogli por si duhet përmirësuar këtë gjendje të mjerueshme të themi . . . kjo gjendje përmirësohet vetëm me dëshirën dhe vullneti e nxënësve në rradhë të parë , të prindërve , mësimdhënësve dhe të tjerëve.Nëse dëshirojmë një të ardhme të mirë atëherë nuk duhet ta lejojmë të ardhmen në duar të këtyre fëmijëve por duhet të punojmë sa më shumë në lidhje me këtë gjë që ata të përmirësohen dhe ne poashtu të përmirësohemi dhe të jemi të kënaqur dhe atëherë kur ata(fëmijët që tanimë janë të devijuar) të përmirësohen do gëzojnë të drejtën të sundojnë,menaxhojnë dhe qeverisin vendin.

*Qëllimi Im . . .*

Qëllimi im është që të iu tregoj realitetin fëmijëve,qeverisë dhe prindërve dhe të iu tregoj se nëse dëshirojmë një realitet pozitiv atëher duhet ti kushtojmë më shumë vëmendje fëmijëve , arsimimit.
*Qëllimi im* : Mos Të Mundohemi Të Ndërtojmë Shkolla Por Të Mundohemi Të Ndërtojmë Nxënës.

																	      									 Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## ILMGAP

*Çfarë mendoni kam të drejtë apo jo ?*
*A mendoni se duhet përmirësuar kjo gjendje (e mjerueshme) të themi?
Sa mund të na ndihmojnë këta nxënës të devijuar në të ardhmen?
Kush mendoni se është problemi ?
A mund të jetë një ndër problemet kyqe edhe MësimDhënësit?*


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Duhet te futim ne klasat e dhena mesimet e kuranit edhe ti kthejme shkollat ne medrese.......

Ik e lal futi nje pjat me fasule....ne cdo shkolle ka koruptime ka aktivitete kriminale qofte kjo ne shqiperi edhe anembane botes. kush e ka fajin .... shume gjera ...shoqeria, qeveria, idjotsia, deshira per te mos mesuar.

Ardi

----------


## ILMGAP

*Një 13-vjeçar ther me thikë nxënësin në shkollë*


_Një 13-vjeçar ka plagosur me thikë një bashkëmoshatarin e tij, nxënës në shkollën 9-vjeçare në Fier. Gjithçka ka ndodhur në oborrin ë shkollës Andon Xoxa dhe sherri mes bashkëmoshatarëve ka nisur pas një grindjeje banale. Në kohën që ka ndodhur ngjarja, në oborrin e shkollës kanë qenë shumë nxënës, të cilët të traumatizuar kanë njoftuar mësuesit e më pas këta të fundit policinë. Djali i plagosur është transportuar për në spital ku, fatmirësisht, ndodhet jashtë rrezikut për jetën.
Ngjarja 
Një krim i rëndë, që ka si autor një minoren, ka ndodhur dje në mesditë në qytetin e Fierit. Një 13-vjeçar ka qëlluar me thikë një moshatar në ambientet e shkollës ku nxënësi mësonte. Burime nga policia bëjnë të ditur se ngjarja ndodhi në shkollën 9-vjeçare Andon Xoxa pas sherrit për lojën e futbollit që po luanin në kalceton e shkollës. Njëri nga të miturit me inciale A.M, ka nxjerrë një thikë që kishte me vete dhe ka goditur bashkëmoshatarin e tij me iniciale E.M. Si pasojë, nxënësi është plagosur rëndë. Të alarmuar nxënësit kanë lajmëruar mësuesit dhe këta të fundit njoftuan policinë për rastin e rëndë. E.M është dërguar me urgjencë në spital ku ndodhet në repartin e reaminacionit dhe mjekët thonë se ka dalë jashtë rrezikut për jetën._ 

*Hetimet* 

_Burime nga policia bëjnë të ditur se është marrë në pyetje nga psikologët 13- vjeçari A.M, që konsiderohet si autor i ngjarjes. Sipas të njëjtave burime, mësohet se ai është shoqëruar në polici në prani të prindwrve të tij, ndërkohë që janë marrë edhe dëshmitë e nxënësve që ndodheshin të pranishëm në vendin e ngjarjes në kohën që ndodhi incidenti. Ata, të traumatizuar, kanë pohuar për policinë në prani të psikoleges se djemtw njiheshin më parë dhe janë zënë për lojën._ 

*Drejtori i shkollës: Duam polic për sigurinë* 

_Drejtori i shkollës, Resmi Kalemi, nuk ka pranuar të sqarojë situatën e rëndë në shkollë. Por mësohet se ai ka kërkuar polic për sigurinë dhe shmagien e incidenteve të tilla në shkollë. Mësohet se ai është shprehur se 13- vjeçari, autor i ngjarjes, nuk ishte nxënës i shkollës, dhe se drejtoria do të kërkojë praninë e policisë në ambientet e shkollës pas kësaj ngjarjeje._ 

*Adoleshentët përfshihen në krime*

_Vetëm në 24 orët e fundit janë shënuar tri ngjarje të rënda që kanë për protagonistë adoleshentë. Në Tiranë dhe Durrës brenda pak orësh adoleshentë të moshës 14-15 vjeç janë bërë autorë të dy krimeve makabre të realizuara me armë të ftohta. Një 14-vjeçar në periferi të Tiranës vrau me thikë vëllanw e tij 23-vjeçar pas një grindjeje që pati me të atin. Kurse në zonën e plazhit të Durrësit, një minoren 15-vjeçar i preu me thikë fytin një shitëseje, pasi kjo e fundit nuk pranoi t i jepte artikuj falas. Ngjarja tronditëse pason dy ngjarje të ndodhura disa orë më parë në Durrës e Tiranë, ku autorët kanë qenë po minorenë që kanë përdorur për krime, thikat._

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> *Për Çfarë Shfrytëzohen Shkollat*
> 
> Do ua garantoj unë personalisht që 90% të nxënësave në shkolla të mesme dhe ato fillore kanë të dashur/a.


Punon gje psikolog ne shkolle ti, qe po na nxjerr kete 90%-shin?

Pasqyre e problematikes se ciles vendi eshte "analiza" ne fjale?

Ne thelb, kjo kategoria, per te cilen ti aludon, perben nje "bombe sociale" dhe nuk eshte problem akut vetem i joni, perkundrazi Shqiperia kete dhjetevjecarin e fundit po e njeh si fenomen. A ka shpetim? Po! Duhet te marrim shembull vendet arabe, te aplikojme shkollen e kuranit dhe ia hodhem!


Besoj qe duhet te kesh shume gjera me te mira per te bere, sesa te  qendisesh pacavure te tilla. S'eshte faji yt ne fakt, cdo gje vjen nga SNQ( gjithmone nqs ti e ke nje) .

----------


## OROSHI

ILMGAP,gjej noj nick ma te shkurt mer plako!
Nuk shtrohet problemi ashtu siç e supozon ti!
Mos na i nderro temat sociale ne tema fetare,boll kemi nga ato tema!

----------


## ILMGAP

> Punon gje psikolog ne shkolle ti, qe po na nxjerr kete 90%-shin?
> 
> Pasqyre e problematikes se ciles vendi eshte "analiza" ne fjale?
> 
> Ne thelb, kjo kategoria, per te cilen ti aludon, perben nje "bombe sociale" dhe nuk eshte problem akut vetem i joni, perkundrazi Shqiperia kete dhjetevjecarin e fundit po e njeh si fenomen. A ka shpetim? Po! Duhet te marrim shembull vendet arabe, te aplikojme shkollen e kuranit dhe ia hodhem!
> 
> 
> Besoj qe duhet te kesh shume gjera me te mira per te bere, sesa te  qendisesh pacavure te tilla. S'eshte faji yt ne fakt, cdo gje vjen nga SNQ( gjithmone nqs ti e ke nje) .


*Ja, Deri ku Arrin Injorana e Njëriut, po flas për ty dhe Ardi_Pg_ID ... Kjo temë nuk ka aspak lidhje me Fenë.*

*Me sa shoh kjo gjendje juve ju duket normale ... ?!*
*Dhe me sa shoh kjo gjë nuk ju bën aspak përshtypje, të mbyten fëmijët në shkolla ...** Nuk ka lidhje për ju ?!* *... Të mbesin vajzat me barrë (shtatzënë) në shkolla ...* *Nuk ka lidhje për ju ?!*

----------


## OROSHI

Mbetja me barre gjithsesi nuk asht kunder principeve njerzore,te mos abortohet pastaj,ketu qendron problemi,sepse sjellja e nje femije ne jete eshte gja e shenjte,a flasim per shumimin e shqiptareve?
Por ,problemet e shkolles te mundosh t'i zgjidhesh nepermjet fese,per mu esht naivitet,per te mos thane propagande fetare e qellimshme!

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> *Ja, Deri ku Arrin Injorana e Njëriut, po flas për ty dhe Ardi_Pg_ID ... Kjo temë nuk ka aspak lidhje me Fenë.*
> 
> *Me sa shoh kjo gjendje juve ju duket normale ... ?!*
> *Dhe me sa shoh kjo gjë nuk ju bën aspak përshtypje, të mbyten fëmijët në shkolla ...** Nuk ka lidhje për ju ?!* *... Të mbesin vajzat me barrë (shtatzënë) në shkolla ...* *Nuk ka lidhje për ju ?!*


Ore ti, shko ha ndonje tas persheshi me qumesht ate bej.

Kur martohet lloj lloj jevgu, lloj lloj sharabajge keshtu eshte. Te behesh prind, nuk do te thote vetem te kesh pjellorine e nevojshme per  te nxjerre ca cilimije ne jete, se per ate 5 minuteshin jane te zote te gjithe. E gjithe mjeshteria eshte ti rrisesh e ti edukosh. Por pjella i ngjan shume prinderve, keshtu qe nga copa mishi s'ke ca pret!

U sqaruam?

----------


## ILMGAP

> Mbetja me barre gjithsesi nuk asht kunder principeve njerzore,te mos abortohet pastaj,ketu qendron problemi,sepse sjellja e nje femije ne jete eshte gja e shenjte,a flasim per shumimin e shqiptareve?
> Por ,problemet e shkolles te mundosh t'i zgjidhesh nepermjet fese,per mu esht naivitet,per te mos thane propagande fetare e qellimshme!


I Nderuar : OROSHI,

*Kjo temë nuk ka aspak lidhje me fenë.*

----------


## ILMGAP

> Ore ti, shko ha ndonje tas persheshi me qumesht ate bej.
> 
> Kur martohet lloj lloj jevgu, lloj lloj sharabajge keshtu eshte. Te behesh prind, nuk do te thote vetem te kesh pjellorine e nevojshme per  te nxjerre ca cilimije ne jete, se per ate 5 minuteshin jane te zote te gjithe. E gjithe mjeshteria eshte ti rrisesh e ti edukosh. Por pjella i ngjan shume prinderve, keshtu qe nga copa mishi s'ke ca pret!
> 
> U sqaruam?


Një 14 vjecar të bëhet prind ... ?!
Një 14 vjecar të edukoi një fëmijë ... ?!
Një 14 vjecar të ia ndaloj lojrat vetes ngaqë është e angazhuar që të kujdeset pëe fëmijën e saj/tij ... ?!
Një fëmijë të ket një fëmijë ... ?!

----------


## INFINITY©

ILMGAP, se pari nje keshille te vogel, boll na i bere ato postimet me 100 ngjyra se na hape barkun. Nqs te pelqejne ngjyrat e ylberit dhe per ty kane kuptim tjeter, atehere nuk eshte asnjehere vone to come out of the closet. 

Se dyti, ti ke hapur nje teme duke i krahasuar shkollat me qendra kriminale, por problemi yt me i madh qenka se 90% e tyre kane te dashur/a? Di ti se ca ndodh neper shkollat e botes zoteri, apo harrova i krahason me shkollat ne Arabi?

----------


## ILMGAP

> ILMGAP, se pari nje keshille te vogel, boll na i bere ato postimet me 100 ngjyra se na hape barkun. Nqs te pelqejne ngjyrat e ylberit dhe per ty kane kuptim tjeter, atehere nuk eshte asnjehere vone to come out of the closet. 
> 
> Se dyti, ti ke hapur nje teme duke i krahasuar shkollat me qendra kriminale, por problemi yt me i madh qenka se 90% e tyre kane te dashur/a? Di ti se ca ndodh neper shkollat e botes zoteri, apo harrova i krahason me shkollat ne Arabi?


OoOo,

*E din ti që Suedi nuk vuan për bukën e gojës, pse nuk mundohemi të bëhemi si ata ... ?!*

*Pse ore Popull, nuk e shikoni pozitivitetin por negativitetin...*

*Tani, në Amerikë mbyten 26 persona në ditë ... a duhet të ndodhë një gjë e tillë edhe në Kosovë-Shqipëri ... ?!*

...

*Pra e shikoni që nuk është e logjikshme të thuhet :* *" Kjo ndodhë edhe në Vende të tjera pse të mos ndodh edhe tek ne " .*

----------


## INFINITY©

> OoOo,
> 
> *E din ti që Suedi nuk vuan për bukën e gojës, pse nuk mundohemi të bëhemi si ata ... ?!*
> 
> *Pse ore Popull, nuk e shikoni pozitivitetin por negativitetin...*
> 
> *Tani, në Amerikë mbyten 26 persona në ditë ... a duhet të ndodhë një gjë e tillë edhe në Kosovë-Shqipëri ... ?!*
> 
> ...
> ...


Ti sinqerisht paske probleme mendore...E ku i gjete ato statistika or fyell edhe BOLL SHKRUAJTE ME 100 NGJYRA NJERI I TRASHE.  :i terbuar: 

Lexo prape ato zhgarravinat qe ke shkruar ne postimin e pare edhe pastaj ec na bej paqesorin.

----------


## Aikido

> OoOo,
> 
> *E din ti që Suedi nuk vuan për bukën e gojës, pse nuk mundohemi të bëhemi si ata ... ?!*
> 
> *Pse ore Popull, nuk e shikoni pozitivitetin por negativitetin...*
> 
> *Tani, në Amerikë mbyten 26 persona në ditë ... a duhet të ndodhë një gjë e tillë edhe në Kosovë-Shqipëri ... ?!*
> 
> ...
> ...


Më fal e ke iden se për çfarë vendesh po flet? Njëri vendi me nivelin e jetesës më të lart në Botë dhe tjetri superfuqia Botërore! Mos u mundo të bësh hiperbolizime të tilla se fillojn dhe të qeshin. Po flet për dy vende që nuk kanë më shum se 20 vjet që kan hapur syt, dhe për dy vende që kan mbi 200 vjet demokraci. 

Dhe sa për ato statistika i thënçin jan totalisht hipotezime verbale dhe skan asnjë 0.0000001% të vërtet se shyqyr Zotit po jetojm në ato vende dhe e dim realiteti më mirë se ty apo ndonjë tjetër që informohet nga interneti apo televizioni. 

Ato historit e 14-vjeç dhëndër hapi tek nën forumi i fes sepse vetëm nga lindja e mesme mund të ndodhin fenomene të tilla dhe në Botën perëndimore nuk po i shikojm dhe as po i dëgjojm. Mund të jet shthurur rinia në Perëndim po të marrin barën prindërore që në atë mosh nuk e kam parë akoma.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Ti sinqerisht paska probleme mendore...E ku i gjete ato statistika or fyell edhe BOLL SHKRUAJTE ME 100 NGJYRA NJERI I TRASHE. 
> 
> Lexo prape ato zhgarravinat qe ke shkruar ne postimin e pare edhe pastaj ec na bej paqesorin.


Mos u nxe ti mi :ngerdheshje:  

I ka forumi keta, lere ti bien fyellit te vrima ku i kane vene gishtat e s'i heqin me e mos ua prish qefin qe u behet, sa here shikojne tu dale emri ne ekran.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Ti sinqerisht paska probleme mendore...E ku i gjete ato statistika or fyell edhe BOLL SHKRUAJTE ME 100 NGJYRA NJERI I TRASHE. 
> 
> Lexo prape ato zhgarravinat qe ke shkruar ne postimin e pare edhe pastaj ec na bej paqesorin.


*Le të shpresojmë që do të të bie në mend të shfletosh librat.*

----------


## INFINITY©

> *Le të shpresojmë që do të të bie në mend të shfletosh librat.*


Le te shpresojme qe ti nuk riprodhon sepse do jete fatkeqesi shtimi i nje rrace me IQ=0.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Le te shpresojme qe ti nuk riprodhon sepse do jete fatkeqesi shtimi i nje rrace me IQ=0.


Ne fakt, i bie qe IQ te mbetet konstante, cfare rritet, eshte vetem nr. i budallenjve  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## INFINITY©

> Mos u nxe ti mi 
> 
> I ka forumi keta, lere ti bien fyellit te vrima ku i kane vene gishtat e s'i heqin me e mos ua prish qefin qe u behet, sa here shikojne tu dale emri ne ekran.


Angi do cik peppermint tea ti se te ben mire per lekuren?  :perqeshje:

----------

